# stahl



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Great worker


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

They are


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Yes best breed.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## MythicMut (May 22, 2015)

For sure!


----------



## smgorham (Oct 11, 2015)

Love them


----------

